# (II) Temperatura Máxima em Junho de 2011



## AnDré (27 Mai 2011 às 12:40)

Qual a Temperatura Máxima registada no mês de Junho de 2011, numa estação oficial em *Portugal Continental e Ilhas*?

-----------------

Outras sondagens a decorrer:

(I) Temperatura Mínima em Junho de 2011
(III) Precipitação máxima em Junho de 2011


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Mai 2011 às 13:00)

36,1ºC a 38,0ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Mai 2011 às 13:06)

38.1ºC a 40ºC.


----------



## vitamos (27 Mai 2011 às 13:32)

36,1 a 38ºC


----------



## João Soares (27 Mai 2011 às 14:00)

Votei no Intervalo: *38,1ºC a 40,0ºC*.
Não tanto pelos 40.0ºC , mas sim pelo intervalo 38.1ºC a 39.0ºC.

O recorde de temperatura para Junho é de *44.1ºC*, pertencendo a Estação de Castro Verde, a 29.Junho.2004


----------



## miguel (27 Mai 2011 às 14:37)

38,1ºC a 40,0ºC


----------



## MSantos (27 Mai 2011 às 14:52)

Eu aposto: *36,1ºC a 38,0ºC*


----------



## dahon (27 Mai 2011 às 14:55)

38,1ºC a 40,0ºC


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (27 Mai 2011 às 16:02)

Fico nos 36,1ºC a 38,0ºC!!

Deixo os 40ºC para Julho!!


----------



## Meteo Caldas (27 Mai 2011 às 16:44)

Aposto nos seguintes valores *38,1°C a 40°C*


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Mai 2011 às 17:09)

38,1ºC a 40,0ºC nas zonas quentinhas do costume


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Mai 2011 às 17:41)

36,1ºC a 38,0ºC


----------



## Geiras (27 Mai 2011 às 20:10)

38,1ºC a 40,0ºC


----------



## David sf (27 Mai 2011 às 21:21)

38,1ºC a 40,0ºC lá para o fim do mês.


----------



## ricardop120 (27 Mai 2011 às 23:56)

34ºC a 36ºC, penso que nao deve passar dai, mas nunca se sabe ... mais que isto só la para  Julho


----------



## amando96 (28 Mai 2011 às 01:00)

Votei em 36,1ºC a 38,0ºC

Cá onde estou fica mais perto dos 40ºC em Agosto, mas quem sabe.


----------



## AnDré (30 Mai 2011 às 12:43)

40,1ºC a 42,0ºC.

Palpita-me.


----------



## F_R (30 Mai 2011 às 14:32)

38,1ºC a 40,0ºC

E acredito que seja cá para os meus lados


----------



## vinc7e (30 Mai 2011 às 14:33)

40,1ºC a 42,0ºC


----------



## Gilmet (31 Mai 2011 às 09:32)

Entre os *40,1ºC* e os *42,0ºC* situa-se a minha aposta.


----------



## João Soares (19 Jun 2011 às 16:05)

Vamos lá fazer o ponto da situação. Amareleja às 14h UTC com *35.3ºC*





Será que ainda chegará aos 36ºC?
Não percam a próxima actualização porque eu também não


----------



## SocioMeteo (19 Jun 2011 às 19:28)

Pelas previsões de 10 dias do INM já não estão previstas entradas quentinhas, tendo em conta que estamos a dia 19 aposto no Intervalo de 36º38º graus n Amereleja/Moura ou Serpa.
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/cidadeprev10dias.jsp
Estou adorar este mês de Junho é pena não ter chovido mas não se pode ter tudo!


----------



## João Soares (19 Jun 2011 às 19:35)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Estou adorar este mês de Junho é pena não ter chovido mas não se pode ter tudo!



Eu bem avisei :assobio:


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Jun 2011 às 19:45)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Pelas previsões de 10 dias do INM já não estão previstas entradas quentinhas, tendo em conta que estamos a dia 19 aposto no Intervalo de 36º38º graus n Amereleja/Moura ou Serpa.
> http://www.meteo.pt/pt/cidadeprev10dias.jsp
> Estou adorar este mês de Junho é pena não ter chovido mas não se pode ter tudo!



Se agora voltasse atras o tempo.. Eu votava no intervalo 38 a 40.. 

Isto é brasa ..


----------



## David sf (19 Jun 2011 às 20:08)

AndréFrade disse:


> Se agora voltasse atras o tempo.. Eu votava no intervalo 38 a 40..
> 
> Isto é brasa ..



Olhando a última actualização dos modelos eu mudava para mais de 40ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Jun 2011 às 20:20)

David sf disse:


> Olhando a última actualização dos modelos eu mudava para mais de 40ºC.



Bolas, que braseiro ..


----------



## SocioMeteo (19 Jun 2011 às 20:25)

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/cidadeprev10dias.jsp?localID=2&cidadeID=53

Não se prevêm temperaturas acima dos 36º graus para a região de Amareleja/Barrancos a zona tradicionalmente das mais quentes ou a mais quente do pais.
Mas isto anda animando estas previsões mudam de dia para dia,vamos ver como vai ser!


----------



## SocioMeteo (19 Jun 2011 às 20:29)

Desculpem o Off-topic!
Mas se o Instituto de meteoreologia prevê isto:
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/cidadeprev10dias.jsp
Porque é que os Media andam anunciar um aumento de 6º graus para a proxima semana dando como fonte o IM??????


----------



## SocioMeteo (19 Jun 2011 às 20:41)

João Soares disse:


> Eu bem avisei :assobio:



Sim é verdade Canidelo é um facto.


----------



## David sf (19 Jun 2011 às 21:02)

SocioMeteo disse:


> http://www.meteo.pt/pt/cidadeprev10dias.jsp?localID=2&cidadeID=53
> 
> Não se prevêm temperaturas acima dos 36º graus para a região de Amareleja/Barrancos a zona tradicionalmente das mais quentes ou a mais quente do pais.
> Mas isto anda animando estas previsões mudam de dia para dia,vamos ver como vai ser!



Daqui a 30 minutos já muda. 
A última run do ECMWF prevê iso 24 e pântano barométrico, ou seja sem vento.
Mas parece que será um episódio de curta duração, 3 ou 4 dias, portanto não deverá haver onda de calor.


----------



## David sf (19 Jun 2011 às 21:04)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Desculpem o Off-topic!
> Mas se o Instituto de meteoreologia prevê isto:
> http://www.meteo.pt/pt/cidadeprev10dias.jsp
> Porque é que os Media andam anunciar um aumento de 6º graus para a proxima semana dando como fonte o IM??????



O aumento foi de ontem para hoje.


----------



## SocioMeteo (19 Jun 2011 às 21:17)

David sf disse:


> O aumento foi de ontem para hoje.




Que exagero a forma e conteudo de como a noticia foi dada e feita pelo menos na RTP1 parecia que vinha ai uma Onda de Calor daquelas insuportaveis este pais gosta mesmo de viver no Pais do Faz de Conta mas isso já é um outro assunto!!!

Folks desculpem o Off-Topic!!!


----------



## David sf (19 Jun 2011 às 21:43)

Só disponível até às 9:30 de amanhã:

41ºC em Coruche e Vila Franca de Xira:

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/cidadeprev10dias.jsp?localID=14&cidadeID=234
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/cidadeprev10dias.jsp?localID=11&cidadeID=189

40ºC em Portel, Elvas, Mértola, Sobral de Monte Agraço só para exemplificar:

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/cidadeprev10dias.jsp?localID=7&cidadeID=124
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/cidadeprev10dias.jsp?localID=12&cidadeID=199
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/cidadeprev10dias.jsp?localID=2&cidadeID=57
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/cidadeprev10dias.jsp?localID=11&cidadeID=187

39ºC em Leria, Alcácer do Sal, Pombal:

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/cidadeprev10dias.jsp?localID=10&cidadeID=11
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/cidadeprev10dias.jsp?localID=15&cidadeID=247
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/cidadeprev10dias.jsp?localID=10&cidadeID=174

38ºC em Sintra, Coimbra:

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/cidadeprev10dias.jsp?localID=11&cidadeID=186
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/cidadeprev10dias.jsp?localID=6&cidadeID=6


----------



## Goku (19 Jun 2011 às 22:19)

*Temperaturas podem chegar aos 39 graus *

Até ao final do mês, as previsões meteorológicas apontam para uma subida da temperatura, com os termómetros a chegar aos 39 graus. 

De acordo com as previsões do Instituto de Meteorologia, o Alentejo e o Algarve são as regiões onde os termómetros vão ultrapassar os 30 graus a partir de hoje, podendo mesmo atingir no final deste mês os 39 graus em algumas cidades.

Nos próximos dias, todo o território português estará com o índice ultravioleta muito alto e, segundo os especialistas, aconselha-se o uso de óculos de sol, chapéu e protector solar.


----------



## SocioMeteo (19 Jun 2011 às 22:27)

David sf disse:


> Só disponível até às 9:30 de amanhã:
> 
> 41ºC em Coruche e Vila Franca de Xira:
> 
> ...



Poças!!! Estes modelos andam todos loucos o Anticiclone dos Açores e o seu posicionamento anda mesmo caprichoso as previsões mudam de 5 em 5 horas um dia prevêm 40º graus no outro prevêm 30º ou menos vamos ver certo certo é subida temperatura até Segunda e depois volta a descer depois disso já não digo nada!!!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (19 Jun 2011 às 22:34)

Vejam só para Serpa. Será desta???
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/cidadeprev10dias.jsp?localID=2&cidadeID=61


----------



## SocioMeteo (19 Jun 2011 às 22:48)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Vejam só para Serpa. Será desta???
> http://www.meteo.pt/pt/cidadeprev10dias.jsp?localID=2&cidadeID=61



Se tem de ser o que se pode fazer né!!?? eu dispensava não entendo porque é que os portugueses em Geral Veneram tanto o Calor mas gostos não se discutem eu tenho uma teoria acho que foi por Causa das Tubercoloses e do Nivel de vida muito Baixo em Portugal antes de 1960 penso que a razão deve-se a isso, porque o nosso frio é muito humido e insuportaval(identico ao Inglês e Irlandês) dito até por pessoas da europa leste que já me o confirmaram e depois trasmitiu-se para a sociedade e novas gerações mas era uma discussão interessante,saber porque toda a gente gosta e deseja tanto calor,calor,calor!!!


----------



## João Soares (19 Jun 2011 às 22:51)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Sim é verdade Canidelo é um facto.



Choveu em Lisboa e em Faro? 
Para quem disse que íamos ter um mês de alguma chuva das regiões Norte.
Enfim, que triste que você é com esse tipo de comentários.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (19 Jun 2011 às 22:59)

Sociometeo não se trata de gostar de calor, eu por acaso até nem gosto, mas do quem gosta de meteorologia gostas de extremos por isso é quero 40ºC como queria - 5ºC, ou como queria neve, granizo, trvooada, quando mais extremo melhor


----------



## SocioMeteo (19 Jun 2011 às 23:00)

João Soares disse:


> Choveu em Lisboa e em Faro?
> Para quem disse que íamos ter um mês de alguma chuva das regiões Norte.
> Enfim, que triste que você é com esse tipo de comentários.



Estava-lhe a dar razão!!!
Epah a sério porque é que me está a provocar?! e entrar em campos pessoais? deixe-me da mão...por amor da santa!!! apenas me limitei em basear em previsões quinzenais simples que não se concretizaram tão simples como isso....o que não falta ai são Users que se baseiam em previsões modelos etc para adiantar cenários não fiz nem mais nem menos que muitos Users aqui.... Que má onda da sua parte...se está chateado com a vida vá beber uns copos ou brincar ao Berlinde que isso passa....

Só para dizer a Moderação que fui literalmente provocado neste momento e insultado portanto penso que tive o direito a responder e quem puxou o Off-Topic da chuva não fui eu!!!!

cumps


----------



## João Soares (19 Jun 2011 às 23:02)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Só para dizer a Moderação que fui literalmente provocado neste momento e insultado portanto penso que tive o direito a responder e quem puxou o Off-Topic da chuva não fui eu!!!!
> 
> cumps





Não foi você? Foi o Papa Bento XVI, peço desculpa.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (19 Jun 2011 às 23:05)

mais umas previsões:
Santarém: 
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/cidadeprev10dias.jsp?localID=14&cidadeID=18
Vila franca de Xira:
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/cidadeprev10dias.jsp?localID=11&cidadeID=189
Elvas.
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/cidadeprev10dias.jsp?localID=12&cidadeID=199


----------



## Geiras (19 Jun 2011 às 23:05)




----------



## David sf (19 Jun 2011 às 23:17)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Sociometeo não se trata de gostar de calor, eu por acaso até nem gosto, mas do quem gosta de meteorologia gostas de extremos por isso é quero 40ºC como queria - 5ºC, ou como queria neve, granizo, trvooada, quando mais extremo melhor



Mas o gosto pelos extremos é para nós que gostamos disto, agora a maioria da população não faz a mínima ideia do que é uma normal, qual foi o máximo de sempre registado, e não fazem ideia se a Amareleja teve 38 ou 42ºC, e gostam da canícula. Eu isso também não percebo. Mesmo para quem está na praia, creio ser muito mais agradável os trinta e poucos graus de hoje do que 40 graus. 

Acontece o oposto no inverno, está tudo de cachecol e gorro quando a temperatura anda nos 15ºC, a dizer que está muito frio.

PS: Detesto o calor, mas acho piada haver um dia em que se batem recordes. Prefiro um verão com dois ou três dias, isolados, com 44ºC, e os restantes a rondar os 30ºC, do que como o ano passado, com 40 dias em 63 (de 29/6 a 30/8) com temperaturas superiores a 35ºC, e um montão de noites tropicais.


----------



## SocioMeteo (19 Jun 2011 às 23:17)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> mais umas previsões:
> Santarém:
> http://www.meteo.pt/pt/cidadeprev10dias.jsp?localID=14&cidadeID=18
> Vila franca de Xira:
> ...



Sim MeteoAlentejo estou a ver que o Cenário será mesmo de Calor Extremo a partir de Terça/quarta-feira, lá tinha de vir uma Onda de Calor para estragar a Média do mês de Junho que iria ficar dentro da Norma ou até um pouco abaixo,mas sendo assim já não o será!!Pelo menos a Sul do sistema Montejunto Estrela, porque este fim de semana tive na região de Aveiro e a diferença de temperatura foi brutal de 30º em Lisboa para 20º em Aveiro no Sabado.
Penso que a maioria dos portugueses perfere muito mais o Tempo Quente e Muito quente que o Tempo de Frio e de Chuva mesmo que esse mesmo Calor provoque muitos danos a nivel de Incendios ou de Seca principalmente no Baixo Alentejo, e estou convencido que deve-se ao facto de as condições de vida em Portugal terem sido muito más e ter existido muita mortalidade infantil no Inverno muita tuberculose etc e as populações do Litoral terem sofrido muito com o tempo frio e chuvoso penso que será por ai,conheço Pessoas de leste que me disseram que raramente se constipavam nos paises deles e que cá apanharam Constipações e pneumonias que nunca Imaginaram ter, e dizem claramente que perferem -10º graus na terra deles que 5º graus no Seixal ou em Lisboa!!!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (19 Jun 2011 às 23:21)

eu não suporto o calor, principalmente os 40ºC do Alentejo, mas ao mesmo tempo quero bater recordes.
eu sei que pode ser difícil de me perceberem, mas tmb há coisa que não se conseguem perceber


----------



## SocioMeteo (19 Jun 2011 às 23:29)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> eu não suporto o calor, principalmente os 40ºC do Alentejo, mas ao mesmo tempo quero bater recordes.
> eu sei que pode ser difícil de me perceberem, mas tmb há coisa que não se conseguem perceber



Percebo perfeitamente MeteoAlentejo eu sou assim mas com episodios de frio, calor não gosto acima dos 28ºgraus é insuportavel,calor Alentejano ui sei muito bem o que isso é desde de Amareleja,Barrancos ou até em Alcacer do Sal é de fugir ou não sair de casa mesmo!!!Mas eu sou assim com os episodios de frio sou capaz de sair de casa ao meio da Noite a procura de temperaturas extremas aqui na penisula de Setubal a mais baixa que apanhei foi em Vila Fresca de Azeitão -4ºnegativos com forte geada, como tambem sou capaz de ir para a região da serra da Estrela a procura de um Nevão, há 2 anos ia ficando preso num nevão entre o Fundão e a Guarda dentro de um Tunel Loool por isso a Metereologia faz parte da minha vida como Hobbie obviamente entendo que haja pessoas que se interessem por fenomenos contrarios ao meu com o mesmo entusiasmo!!
O que questionei é porque é que o Povo português perfere muito mais o calor o sol em exagero que o tempo mais fresco.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (20 Jun 2011 às 02:05)

sem palavras
os últimos modelos prevêem para Serpa na segunda-feira 41,6ºC


----------



## AnDré (20 Jun 2011 às 10:59)

Ontem, dia 19, máxima de 36,3ºC na Amareleja.


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Jun 2011 às 11:27)

41ºC previstos para o Montijo Segunda-Feira ..

IM


----------



## João Soares (21 Jun 2011 às 11:17)

Ontem, a temperatura mais alta registada em Portugal foi na:





Ranking das 10 Estações mais quentes do País:

1º - Amareleja *37.7ºC*
2º - Mirandela *36.6ºC*
3º - Mértola *36.5ºC*
4º - Castro Verde *35.9ºC*
5º - Viana do Alentejo *35.4ºC*
6º - Alcoutim *35.0ºC*
7º - Elvas *34.9ºC*
8º - Portel *34.4ºC*
9º - Alvalade *34.3ºC*
10º Pinhão *34.2ºC*

Ranking das 10 Estações com Máximas mais baixas do País:

1º - Angra do Heroísmo *19.4ºC*
2º - Cabo Carvoeiro *19.5ºC*
3º - São Pedro de Moel *19.7ºC*
3º - Sintra/Pena *19.7ºC*
5º - Cabo Raso *20.1ºC*
6º - Flores *20.4ºC*
7º - Graciosa *20.9ºC*
8º - Aveiro *21.8ºC*
9º - Horta *22.1ºC*
10º - Porto (P. Rubras) *22.1ºC*


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Jun 2011 às 13:39)

João Soares disse:


> Ontem, a temperatura mais alta registada em Portugal foi na:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Imaginemos no fim-de-semana


----------



## João Soares (22 Jun 2011 às 02:48)

_Extremos do dia 21.Junho_

Ranking das Estações Mais Quentes:

1º - Amareleja *37.8ºC*
2º - Mértola *36.0ºC*
3º - Viana do Alentejo *35.8ºC*
4º - Castro Verde *35.6ºC*
5º - Alcoutim *35.5ºC*
6º - Mirandela *35.3ºC*
7º - Alvalade *35.2ºC*
7º - Reguengos de Monsaraz *35.2ºC*
7º - Zebreira *35.2ºC*
10º - Elvas *34.9ºC*


Ranking das Estações Mais Frias:

1º - Açores (Nordeste) *19.4ºC*
2º - Sintra/Pena *19.8ºC*
3º - Cabo Raso *20.5ºC*
3º - Cabo Carvoeiro *20.5ºC*
3º - Flores *20.5ºC*
6º - S.Pedro de Moel *20.7ºC*
7º - Corvo *20.8ºC*
8º - Angra do Heroísmo *20.9ºC*
9º - Graciosa *22.3ºC*
10º - Pico *22.7ºC*
10º - Ponta Delgada *22.7ºC*
10º - Porto (Pedras Rubras) *22.7ºC*


----------



## Vince (26 Jun 2011 às 03:01)

As mais quentes de dia 25 Junho foram:

1º Pinhão 41,3ºC
2º Mirandela 40,8ºC
3º Alvega 40,1ºC
3º Amareleja 40,1ºC
4º Monção 40,0ºC
5º Viana do Alentejo 39,8ºC


----------



## Gilmet (27 Jun 2011 às 07:42)

Top 10 para o dia de ontem (Domingo, 26-06-2011):

*Mirandela: 41,2ºC*
Pinhão: 41,0ºC
Alvega: 40,9ºC
Coruche: 40,9ºC
Monção: 40,7ºC
Portalegre: 40,7ºC
Lousã: 40,4ºC
Amareleja: 40,3ºC
Tomar: 40,1ºC
Alcácer do Sal: 40,0ºC

---
_Leiria (Cidade): 43,2ºC_


----------



## F_R (27 Jun 2011 às 14:17)

Essa temperatura de Leiria é para ser levada a sério ou haverá algum erro na estação?

E a estação mais próxima de mim sempre no pódio


----------



## AnDré (12 Jul 2011 às 19:40)

Resposta: *41,3ºC* Pinhão, dias 26 e 27.
Intervalo vencedor e vencedores: [40,1ºC a 42,0ºC] - algarvio1980, AnDré, Dan, Gilmet, meteo, Roque, vinc7e


----------

